# Tricep Mass



## Georgia (Apr 20, 2012)

I will be working triceps today and was wondering what are you guys & girls favorite exercises for putting on mass on the tricep?

Right now I do:

1) Rope Pushdown

2) Seated Dips

And sometimes:

3) Cable pushdown with EZ bar

I need some more ideas to put on mass on my arms. Feed me some ideas! Remember I go heavy and I want mass!


----------



## Zeek (Apr 20, 2012)

Forget the seated dips and do real dips!  Don't take it as wide and strap some weight on yourself as you build up strength on them.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 20, 2012)

We have one of those...but I'm always bad about leaning forward and harnessing my chest. I will give it a go today and see what happens. So I get on the narrow portion of it? It goes from narrow to wide (the grip on the dip station).


----------



## Hurt (Apr 20, 2012)

So looking at your bicep thread it looks like you're doing more exercises for bi's than tri's?  IMO it should be the other way around, as tri's are a bigger group.

Usually I do something like:

Rope pressdowns to pre-exhaust
Close-Grip Bench
Overhead DB Extensions (or skull crushers, usually alternate)
Dips
(Sometimes) single-arm reverse grip pressdowns - amazing iso movement


----------



## Georgia (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah...I do right now...I just do more sets for tricep to sorta balance it out. Because I know more exercises for bi's than tri's.

What about:

Rope pressdowns

Weighted Dips

Close Grip Bench

Overhead Dumbbell Press

??


----------



## Zeek (Apr 20, 2012)

overhead presses  will tire your shoulders for no reason. Unless you mean something else.

 Weighted dips build mass!  as does close grip heavy benching. Don't go so close grip that your wrist hurts when you bring the weight down.


----------



## Hurt (Apr 20, 2012)

I think by DB press he means the overhead DB extension?


----------



## Georgia (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah. I see a lot of guys doing them in the gym. Two hands on one dumbbell over your head pressing upward. It does look taxing on the shoulders trying to hold a heavy weight back there.


----------



## Hurt (Apr 20, 2012)

yeah that's what i do...it's a great mass builder for me...i love the stretch at the bottom of the movement.


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 20, 2012)

DEf weighted dips, and tricpes ext are mass builder moves. Close grip go slow and heavy as you can for 6-8 reps def you feel that one


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Apr 20, 2012)

Close Grip Bench press ALLL DA WAY!!!


----------



## cokezero (Apr 20, 2012)

georgia try putting the rope pressdowns at the end of your workout. I finish my tris out with the rope everytime and I burn them out. They fill full of blood.

Dont forget dumbell or cable kickbacks. I like those to start with to get the muscles warm then off to the weighted dips.

I do:
Kickbacks
weighted dips
close grip bench
rope press down

I use to do skullcrushers but went to heavy one night and something went wrong in my elbows. That was 4 months ago and I still feel it everyday if I'm not careful so play it safe.

If you don't feel like your getting a good pump, slow your reps down and go real slow focusing on negative resistance.


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 20, 2012)

I like what cokezero just said, you can do fst-7 with the rope press down that shit will burn your tri`s for sure....


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 20, 2012)

Close Grip, skullz, dips.  those are your mass builders right there.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 20, 2012)

my 3 fav's are Close grip bench
                       Incline Skullcrushers
                       Tricep pushdowns(v-bar or straight bar)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 20, 2012)

close grip bench
bench
OHP
JM Press
Tate Press
Dips
Squats.. Yes squats. Do heavy squats and they'll make you big all over. My biceps were looking stringy. So I did heavier squats and they grew. Made my PP grow too. True story.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 20, 2012)

So verdict from most of you guys for MASS is the definitely include *weighted dips & close grip bench*

Will be doing those two today. I may start the workout with kickbacks since I worked shoulders yesterday and don't want to tax them with the overhead extension/press

Will be doing rope pushdowns at the end of my exercise. So that will be 4 exercises. Twice as many as I have been doing. Sweet deal guys.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Apr 29, 2012)

x2 

I actually end my tri-cep work out with ropes as well.   & I usually like do one or two sets to fail or close to fail  ...  I think I just happened to do this instinctively after a while with tris   .  I may be guilty of not doing enough reps on some days when I am pressed for time at the gym ... but I do hit them more than biceps.  Also I will on occasion hot them during another work out in the same week ahead of scheduled time and seems to respond well.   my 2 cents



cokezero said:


> georgia try putting the rope pressdowns at the end of your workout. I finish my tris out with the rope everytime and I burn them out. They fill full of blood.
> 
> Dont forget dumbell or cable kickbacks. I like those to start with to get the muscles warm then off to the weighted dips.
> 
> ...


 


Pikiki said:


> I like what cokezero just said, you can do fst-7 with the rope press down that shit will burn your tri`s for sure....


----------



## CIII (Apr 29, 2012)

doing the tricep pushdowns with straight bar with the fst-7 is great to end your tri workout


----------



## Bippal (Apr 30, 2012)

Seated half presses. And pull downs. Never needed more than that when you figure in bench.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 30, 2012)

Use the 45lb bar load up as much weight as you can take, put your hands as close as you can get them and balance the bar ( I touch my hands together) then do skull crushers 4 10 then drop the bar to your chest and super set 10 more close grip bp. It will make them scream! I also love weighted dips I variate elbows tucked in and pushed out


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 30, 2012)

I prefer close grip bench and heavy skullcrushers.


----------



## oldschool67 (May 2, 2012)

skullcrushers, overhead two arm dumbbell extensions , and bench dips (to fill in the area where your tri and elbow meet, as per arnold)


----------



## SFGiants (May 2, 2012)

Georgia said:


> I will be working triceps today and was wondering what are you guys & girls favorite exercises for putting on mass on the tricep?
> 
> Right now I do:
> 
> ...



None of these put on mass.

Want mass do skull crushers and close grip bench especially off boards like a 2 and 3 board.


----------



## SFGiants (May 2, 2012)

Solid Snake said:


> I prefer close grip bench and heavy skullcrushers.



Only way IMO besides heavy weighted dips but they are brutal on shoulders for me maybe because of injury.


----------



## SFGiants (May 2, 2012)

Oh I forgot, Decline Bench hits tris very hard!


----------



## Georgia (May 2, 2012)

I been doing decline close grip bench presses and weighted dips...on the bars...not the machine.

Finished off with tricep pushdowns.

Swole as it's ever been before. Works great


----------



## SHRUGS (May 6, 2012)

Be careful with skullcrushers. They will eventually trash your elbows. When building tris you must hit all 3 angle positions. Overhead, straight down even, and behind body. Somethin like this, Over head rope, pushdowns with rope or bar, kickbacks with dumbell or weighted dips. On days you dont do pushdowns switch to close grip bench


----------



## Lulu66 (May 6, 2012)

Georgia said:


> I will be working triceps today and was wondering what are you guys & girls favorite exercises for putting on mass on the tricep?
> 
> Right now I do:
> 
> ...


 
I would trow in there kickbacks and reverse grip cable


----------

